# EOM... dead or alive?



## Phaedrus (Apr 12, 2003)

Is there going to be an official FAQ or not?
Is there going to be an EOM2 or not?

I really like the product, but am anxious to see it clarified and shored up.  I appreciate all of the work others have done to comment and provide clarifications, and I am using many of them, but I am one who prefers "official" rulings.

If such an official ruling will not be given, I'd like to know so I can quit waiting for it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2003)

Truth is, Cyberzombie's been missing for a while, so I'm beginning to wonder if he plans to handle the errata for his baby.  We at ENPublishing think it'd be a shame to just let the system not be supported, so we've been discussing the possibility of having one of our own members handle the revisions for EOM2 if Cyberzombie doesn't show up.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Apr 14, 2003)

I've seen him at nutkinland a couple of times, seems he's enjoying some quality time with his new digital cable system?

Mr. Oberon
"He's dead, Jim!"


----------



## CCamfield (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, I'd really like to see an FAQ on this.  I very recently bought EoM, started printing it out - then I found this forum.  The reported inbalances and lack of reaction to this has discouraged me from printing anything more of it out...


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm definitely committed to making sure Elements of Magic gets the support it needs, and if necessary, I can take up some of the role of fixing what's unbalanced.  However, I am at college, and the next two weeks are final exams for the semester.  I should be better able to help out after May 4th.


----------



## CCamfield (Apr 19, 2003)

Ah!  Well, good luck on your exams!


----------



## netnomad (May 9, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *I'm definitely committed to making sure Elements of Magic gets the support it needs, and if necessary, I can take up some of the role of fixing what's unbalanced.  However, I am at college, and the next two weeks are final exams for the semester.  I should be better able to help out after May 4th. *





Well it's way after 5/4 and your sig said the CZ is back... so how about an update? 

-NetNomad


----------



## RangerWickett (May 9, 2003)

Ironic you'd ask that, since I'm actually about to start discussing what changes we're going to make to the current version with CZ.  There's going to be an EOM2 at the current time, though probably not until at least September.  In the meanwhile, we'll put up a FAQ that addresses the more easily answered stuff, but some of the material from the original version will be overhauled in the sequel.


----------



## Tuerny (May 9, 2003)

As an aside, my brother goes to Emory university too.

He is just about to graduate from the Oxford campus.


----------



## Lalato (May 20, 2003)

I would like to put my vote in for the FAQ...  You say EOM2 might possibly be available in September...  any timetable for the FAQ?

--sam


----------



## RangerWickett (May 20, 2003)

Tuerny said:
			
		

> *As an aside, my brother goes to Emory university too.
> 
> He is just about to graduate from the Oxford campus. *




Oh, what's his name?  If he's graduating Oxford this year, he oughta be at the main campus this fall.  Tell him to look up the Psi Phi club.

And to everyone concerned with the FAQ, I've been talking with Matt (Cyberzombie) Blakeley.  We hit on a bit of a conundrum.  We want to update for 3.5e, and also make a few actual revisions rather than simple errata.  Basically, we want to improve the quality overall, which requires a bit more than could be accomplished with just answering a few FAQs.  Indeed, we already have all the text written for a FAQ/errata index.  But it doesn't address the changes we want to make.

When we come out with EoM2, we want to make it as smooth and easy to play as possible, which requires some changes to spell lists and such.  We're still trying to figure out an exact plan of action (I'm in favor of releasing the changes in a 40-page or so free pdf; enough for owners of the book to use, and to entice those who don't have it, without giving away the whole package).

Elements of Magic is very much alive.  *cue Dr. Frankenstein* It's alive!  

We just need to figure out what to do with a few of the extraneous bodyparts.  I'll post more in a few hours, once I eat lunch and try to reset my sleep cycle.


----------



## Lalato (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up...  The pdf sounds like a good idea.

and by the by...  I have an old friend that's a grad student at Emory (studying English)...

--sam


----------



## CCamfield (May 20, 2003)

Well, speaking personally, I'd rather see an EoM2 which is self-contained rather than an extensive "patch" file.  

I bought EoM and only then looked in these boards to find out that people thought there were problems with it.  That rapidly dampened my enthusiasm.  If there is going to be any nod (discount or free replacement) towards previous buyers of EoM for EoM2, that would be fantastic.

Chris


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 20, 2003)

We're going to have a short FAQ/Errata out asap.  This will be free.

We'll have a 3.5 update of EoM out as soon as possible after that.  It will also include updated and corrected material from the original product.  This will also be free.

We will then have a new book that will feature all new material.  You'll have to pay for this one, but it will be worth it.


----------



## masque (May 22, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *We're going to have a short FAQ/Errata out asap.  This will be free.
> 
> We'll have a 3.5 update of EoM out as soon as possible after that.  It will also include updated and corrected material from the original product.  This will also be free.
> 
> We will then have a new book that will feature all new material.  You'll have to pay for this one, but it will be worth it.   *




I'll be honest.  I really despise having to flip back and forth between two PDFs.  Wouldn't it be just as easy to update the EoM file itself and use the features at RPGnow to distribute it to previous buyers?


----------



## masque (May 22, 2003)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *We're going to have a short FAQ/Errata out asap.  This will be free.
> 
> We'll have a 3.5 update of EoM out as soon as possible after that.  It will also include updated and corrected material from the original product.  This will also be free.
> 
> We will then have a new book that will feature all new material.  You'll have to pay for this one, but it will be worth it.   *




I'll be honest.  I really despise having to flip back and forth between two PDFs.  Wouldn't it be just as easy to update the EoM file itself and use the features at RPGnow to distribute it to previous buyers?


----------



## torem13 (May 23, 2003)

If you are making changes may I make a suggestion and change biomatter to Nature. I think there was another person to come up with this change, but I thought I would mention it. 

One other minor thing, I know the necromancy spells are gone, but you have a way to control and rebuke undead. How does a mage create undead? 

I am going to try to run a mage in a upcoming game. I look forward to the FAQ/patch/update. What I've seen so far is a great product that I believe will keep getting better.


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 23, 2003)

masque said:
			
		

> *I'll be honest.  I really despise having to flip back and forth between two PDFs.  Wouldn't it be just as easy to update the EoM file itself and use the features at RPGnow to distribute it to previous buyers? *




You won't have to flip back and forth between the two.  The changes are going to be extensive enough that we're just re-doing the sections that need changes: the concepts & definitions, the mage class, the skills, and the spell lists.  The changes for D&D 3.5 necesitate enough changes that we are simply re-doing those sections.  The book will contain all the information necessary.

Biomatter will change to Nature.  I can't believe I didn't think of the name.    I spent a couple hours trying to name the element, and I didn't spot the simplest name of all.


----------



## Lalato (May 23, 2003)

I would also change the Bard.  That class is currently more underpowered than the PHB Bard.

--sam


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 23, 2003)

Lalato said:
			
		

> *I would also change the Bard.  That class is currently more underpowered than the PHB Bard.
> 
> --sam *




It'll have to change, anyway.  The Bard is one of the most-changed classes for 3.5, so our version will have to change.


----------

